# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Cessione auto usata a paese non ue

## Rosellina

Ciao a tutti
devo registrare una fattura relativa alla cessione di un'auto usata (il cliente ha dunque emesso fattura ai sensi dell'art. 36 dl 41/95) ad un cliente con p. iva di un paese extra ue (in particolare trattasi del Montenegro) 
Cercando info in rete, ho letto che a quanto pare  
"il contribuente che effettua l'esportazione di un bene usato deve calcolare il margine secondo le regole del proprio regime, ma non deve procedere allo scorporo dell'iva, essendo l'operazione "non imponibile".
Qualora il soggetto adotti il metodo globale non deve conteggiare in diminuzione dalla massa delle operazioni attive il costo del bene esportato, bensì deve rettificare in diminuzione gli acquisti del mese o del trimestre nel quale è stata effettuata l'esportazione. 
Ecco io non ci ho capito granchè sinceramente.
Qualcuno può illuminarmi? 
Ma soprattutto...utilizzando in genere una causale ad hoc per la registrazione di fatture emesse in regime del margine, questa la registro sempre con questa causale ad hoc? 
Tenendo conto du quanto detto sopra (non deve conteggiare in diminuzione dalla massa delle operazioni attive il costo del bene esportato, bensì deve rettificare in diminuzione gli acquisti del mese o del trimestre nel quale è stata effettuata l'esportazione) vuol dire che devo fare qualche operazione particolare relativamente alla fattura di acquisto di questa macchina esportata? 
Grazie dell'aiuto!

----------


## Danix

*IVA INTRACOMUNITARIA*
Il D.P.R. 633/72 nell'articolo 7 primo comma, lettera b) definisce i confini del territorio comunitario stabiliti dal Trattato istitutivo della Comunità Economica Europea e successive modifiche. Tale territorio risulta ora composto dai seguenti 25 Stati: Austria, Belgio, Cipro, Danimarca, Estonia, Finlandia, Francia, Germania, Gran Bretagna, Grecia, Irlanda, Italia, Lettonia, Lituania, Lussemburgo, Malta, Olanda, Polonia, Portogallo, Repubblica Ceca, Repubblica Slovacca, Slovenia, Spagna, Svezia e Ungheria.
In Italia, in particolare, è stato emanato il D.L. 30.8.1993 n° 331, convertito dalla Legge n° 427 del 29 ottobre 1993.
Ai fini IVA, in via transitoria, vige la regola della tassazione nel Paese di destinazione del bene, in attesa dell'attuazione del regime definitivo mediante l'armonizzazione delle aliquote IVA, in base al quale i contribuenti potranno versare l'imposta direttamente nel proprio Stato, emettendo nei confronti dei propri clienti comunitari fattura con IVA, così come già avviene all'interno dei singoli Stati. 
IVA NEI RAPPORTI CON I PAESI EXTRA-UE 
Per quanto concerne gli adempimenti fiscali le operazioni con partners extra-UE sono disciplinate dal D.P.R. 633/72. 
Le cessioni di beni in esportazione 
I beni trasportati o spediti fuori del territorio comunitario si considerano esportati (art. 8, D.P.R. 633/72). L'esportazione deve essere provata con gli opportuni visti al fine di giustificare l'emissione della fattura senza applicazione dell'imposta. 
In questo caso gli obblighi dell' operatore Italiano sono: 
1) emettere fattura non imponibile IVA ai sensi dell'art. 8, 1° comma, lettera a) D.P.R. 633/72; 
2) emettere i documenti richiesti per l'esportazione (es. Eur1, certificato fitosanitario, ecc.); 
3) curare l'invio dei beni all'estero; 
4) ricevere copia n° 3 del Documento Amministrativo Unico (DAU) vistato dalla Dogana di confine.

----------


## mauro platto

> *IVA INTRACOMUNITARIA*
> Il D.P.R. 633/72 nell'articolo 7 primo comma, lettera b) definisce i confini del territorio comunitario stabiliti dal Trattato istitutivo della Comunità Economica Europea e successive modifiche. Tale territorio risulta ora composto dai seguenti 25 Stati: Austria, Belgio, Cipro, Danimarca, Estonia, Finlandia, Francia, Germania, Gran Bretagna, Grecia, Irlanda, Italia, Lettonia, Lituania, Lussemburgo, Malta, Olanda, Polonia, Portogallo, Repubblica Ceca, Repubblica Slovacca, Slovenia, Spagna, Svezia e Ungheria.
> In Italia, in particolare, è stato emanato il D.L. 30.8.1993 n° 331, convertito dalla Legge n° 427 del 29 ottobre 1993.
> Ai fini IVA, in via transitoria, vige la regola della tassazione nel Paese di destinazione del bene, in attesa dell'attuazione del regime definitivo mediante l'armonizzazione delle aliquote IVA, in base al quale i contribuenti potranno versare l'imposta direttamente nel proprio Stato, emettendo nei confronti dei propri clienti comunitari fattura con IVA, così come già avviene all'interno dei singoli Stati. 
> IVA NEI RAPPORTI CON I PAESI EXTRA-UE 
> Per quanto concerne gli adempimenti fiscali le operazioni con partners extra-UE sono disciplinate dal D.P.R. 633/72. 
> Le cessioni di beni in esportazione 
> I beni trasportati o spediti fuori del territorio comunitario si considerano esportati (art. 8, D.P.R. 633/72). L'esportazione deve essere provata con gli opportuni visti al fine di giustificare l'emissione della fattura senza applicazione dell'imposta. 
> In questo caso gli obblighi dell' operatore Italiano sono: 
> ...

  Ho le stesse perplessità di Claudia sulla fattura di acquisto dell'auto: anche secondo me nel trimestre in cui esporto l'auto al privato ucraino, oltre ad emettere fattura non imponibile art. 8 c. 1 let.a, ritengo che debbo stornare l'acquisto originario dell'auto (e il relativo passaggio e manutenzioni) con un movimento uguale e contrario affinchè tale fattura non rientri nel calcolo del margine globale. Poi dovrò caricare il costo dell'auto come movimento in prima nota. Dico bene? Grazie

----------

